# Help! Someone is hacking my wi-fi



## aal-ok (May 30, 2016)

So, yesterday i was having speed issues, i checked and found that a total of 5 persons are connected to my wifi, and out of which only 2 are mine(phone and laptop), what should i do to prevent this, and if possible, detect those scumbags? my router is d-link 2750u.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 30, 2016)

Change your password and create a MAC address whitelist to allow only your devices to connect to the wifi.


----------



## aal-ok (May 30, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Change your password and create a MAC address whitelist to allow only your devices to connect to the wifi.



I had tried doing this stuff earlier but somehow wif-fi stopped working, can you please put a step tutorial on mac filtering?

- - - Updated - - -



aal-ok said:


> I had tried doing this stuff earlier but somehow wif-fi stopped working, can you please put a step tutorial on mac filtering?



i got it bro, thanks, had 3 people connected to my wi-fi, wish i could say something like f**k you, fet your own wi-fi! lol


----------



## arijitsinha (May 30, 2016)

aal-ok said:


> I had tried doing this stuff earlier but somehow wif-fi stopped working, can you please put a step tutorial on mac filtering?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Change your wifi name to that..


----------



## aal-ok (May 30, 2016)

lol probably can't do that, parents use it too! lol 

- - - Updated - - -

i have downloaded some softwares to hack their computers once they join my network, i will also create a virus (the shutdown one) to teach those guys a lesson once and for all, my neighbor friend was the first victim, he reported of upto 20 persons connected at the same time!


----------



## TheSloth (May 30, 2016)

Even I use wifi and want to protect it. SO i was going through the thread. 



SaiyanGoku said:


> Change your password and create a MAC address whitelist to allow only your devices to connect to the wifi.


 I googled this to know how to setup but then i found this as first result : Why You Shouldn’t Use MAC Address Filtering On Your Wi-Fi Route

So what now??


----------



## RCuber (May 30, 2016)

1. Stop sharing your wifi password with your friends. Thats the only way the password could have leaked to others. If your friends need to access you wifi then create a guest account and give it to them (provided your router supports it) *blog.dlink.com/how-to-set-up-a-guest-wi-fi-network/
2. Change you password. 
3. Add mac addresses filter. Dlink DSL-2750U Wireless MAC Filtering Router Screenshot - PortForward.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 30, 2016)

hacking is an incorrect term unless you were using WEP/WPA1/WPA2(with a vulnerability of router/modem model) with password & someone used a tool to crack your password to gain access.Since so many ppl were connected my guess is either password was not there or password was leaked by someone who already knew the password(your friend told his friend & so on in the colony).


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 31, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> hacking is an incorrect term unless you were using WEP/WPA1/WPA2(with a vulnerability of router/modem model) with password & someone used a tool to crack your password to gain access.Since so many ppl were connected my guess is either password was not there or* password was leaked by someone* who already knew the password(*your friend told his friend & so on in the colony*).


The most logical and plausible reason.
 [MENTION=159396]aal-ok[/MENTION], In fact I have a very strong password of alphanumeric + spl. characters of length more than 20 as a password for my wifi setup(also as hotspot setup) in my home.
I am not saying that the password won't be vulnerable,but it will take a very hard time to crack with even specialized softwares. [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION],could throw some more light on this,being a network expert himself.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 31, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> The most logical and plausible reason.
> [MENTION=159396]aal-ok[/MENTION], In fact I have a very strong password of alphanumeric + spl. characters of length more than 20 as a password for my wifi setup(also as hotspot setup) in my home.
> I am not saying that the password won't be vulnerable,but it will take a very hard time to crack with even specialized softwares. [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION],could throw some more light on this,being a network expert himself.


if your router have WPS enabled disable from settings 
Change to New password use wpa2 security


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 31, 2016)

Rajesh345 said:


> if your router have WPS enabled disable from settings
> Change to New password use wpa2 security


Thank You it is beingdone on my Modem/Router settings...
But actually you should convey this to @aal-ok,our victimized friend.


----------



## aal-ok (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks! and i have no problems now, after using mac filtering.:winking_NF:


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 6, 2016)

aal-ok ..


----------

